# Living in a condo building with no foyer or lobby area??



## Victor (Feb 6, 2018)

Would you or do you live in a building with direct entrance to the outside--
with no foyer or mailbox area at the entrance?
These buildings remind me of hotels or motels or dorms.
I am thinking of moving and all the cheaper condo buildings are like that.
It is more secure to walk into a small lobby.
I don't want to feel like I'm living in a hotel.

But I am the low end of the market. Slim pickins--
(the story of my life)


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 6, 2018)

No. I wouldn't. But I'm, in the Chicago 'burbs and there is plenty of selection of places to live. May not be that way in your neck of the woods..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 6, 2018)

I've lived in my co-op apt building since 1988 there is another building attached to the one I live in. We use to have small mailbxs for the first class mail located on the first floor. A couple years ago,the board{which is made up of residents} decided it would be safer if the mailbxs were moved down into the basement near the office. The mailbxs are now bigger,I need a key to get into the mailroom.We don't have a lobby like you see in hotels.The first floor consists of 4 apts,1 elevator for each building,a bench by the back door entrance.To go out the front way,I open a heavy door. To get back into the building,I use a key for the front door,back door entrance I use a fob .If I have a visitor,the intercom phone will ring&then I buzz the person in the front door. Sue


----------



## Manatee (Feb 7, 2018)

Our front door opens to the parking area. Our assigned space is 20' from the door.  That works very well for us, especially when there is something to be carried in.
The folks on the 2nd and 3rd floors ride the elevator, which is in the center of the building.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2018)

Our cooperative has low rise buildings and town homes. I live in a low building (3 floors). One side of each building is accessed from the street and there is no foyer. The other sides are accessed from the courtyard side. The mailboxes are on that side. I've lived here since they were first constructed and I never felt the apartments were like hotels or motels. What I do wish, however is that there was a foyer leading to the main living area. As soon as we open the door, the dining table is right there.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 27, 2018)

Foyers and lobbies require cleaning and maintenance as in $$$.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 27, 2018)

.

Don't condos have HOA fees ??

I've never lived in an HOA situation, but I've heard horror stories.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 27, 2018)

.

Victor,  here in the suburban Dallas area there are private developers who have joined with government to build nice new senior only apartments where the rent is based on income.

Do you have anything like that where you live ??


----------

